# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Ben Siegel Reptiles, wow what is going on?

## adamsky27

Have any of you seen his Facebook tonight? Crazy stuff going on it seems! Or is he just hacked?

----------


## Andrew21

I doubt he was hacked. If I were to hack someone, I would put something a lot funnier than that. (I'm not saying it's funny, but if it turns out they were hacked, then it would be pretty funny)

----------


## jbean7916

I just came here to report!! I'm going to paste the latest for those w/o facebook

"MISSING REPTILES FROM BSR -BOLO!(be on the look out for the initial impaired!)--CURRENTLY MISSING FROM OUR STORE AS OF TODAY-from our BSR corporate holdings and breeding stock 

1 two headed albino honduran milksnake -medusa
2 albino blue tongue skinks-only 2 known to exist in the united states
Seymore-my pet eyeless ball python given to me 
APPROX 250k worth of breeding ball pythons including my ...famous male pied that says Jesus down his back. 
APPROX 20k worth of ball morph juveniles

total approx value--$570,000 worth-thats right---almost HALf a million. PLEASE RESHARE AND PASS IT ON---lets get these animals back where they belong.

PHOTOS AVAILABLE OF MOST-where abouts unknown---any information leading to the recovery of these animals will be rewarded. We got cleaned out, so please be on the lookout for these animals. They are near and dear to bsr and medusa requires very specialized care. Our breeders are cycled as well, so the loss from these animals being taken without permission could be devastating to our company."

----------

_adamsky27_ (11-14-2012),_Capray_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## HypoLyf

I have no idea, but I hope things get straightened out soon enough.

----------


## adamsky27

His Facebook also states he fired all of his staff and is getting a divorce. It almost seems like too much to post all in one day. Craziness, I hope the animals are found!

----------


## JaGv

i think he posted that his page was hacked, things going missing and everyone getting fired.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I would assume everything to be fake over the last few hours, until something more comes, I mean thats quite a bit to lay down, half mil worth of animals gone, firing an entire staff, new staff tomorrow, getting divorced, something about getting hacked, It is quite a bit to post in 3 hours.

But if it is true..... holy crap......

----------


## adamsky27

> I would assume everything to be fake over the last few hours, until something more comes, I mean thats quite a bit to lay down, half mil worth of animals gone, firing an entire staff, new staff tomorrow, getting divorced, something about getting hacked, It is quite a bit to post in 3 hours.
> 
> But if it is true..... holy crap......


That's exactly what I was thinking.

----------


## RoseyReps

Oh no! Who would do such a thing! I hope they get tracked down swiftly and alive.

Edit: I'm slow as molasses. I hope you guys are right and its just a hack to fb.

----------


## satomi325

_Stuff_ just got real.... :Eyepopping: :

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Oh no! Who would do such a thing! I hope they get tracked down swiftly and alive.
> 
> Edit: I'm slow as molasses. I hope you guys are right and its just a hack to fb.


lol ok because I was about to respond with "I dont think they track people down for 'hacking' facebooks" lol

----------


## RoseyReps

> lol ok because I was about to respond with "I dont think they track people down for 'hacking' facebooks" lol


Lol nope! I was referring to the animals. If its true, I don't care if the slime ball is dead or alive.

Praying for disgruntled exemployee messing with fb.

----------


## bubblz

_Makes sense to me if he is going through a divorce and having all of these other issues. It more than likely would have to be an inside job with someone who has access to all of that._

----------


## doganddisc

I looked at the shared posts on FB and somebody seemed to know what was going on.  They said the reptiles were stolen but he knows where they are?

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Some of these people commenting..... I feel like i'm reading youtube comments

----------

_adamsky27_ (11-14-2012),doganddisc (11-14-2012)

----------


## Anatopism

I just called Ben via the number listed for the shop - confirmed all on their facebook page is real and accurate, and is not continued hacking attempts. He is going through a divorce, walked into the shop this morning to find a restraining order placed on him, and lots of animals missing. He stated will be putting up an itemized list of animals tomorrow with hopes of tracking down the people who did this. He asked everyone to keep an eye out for any of the animals known to be his, being sold by somebody else - especially once the itemized lists get posted. 


Wow. This is painful. He said he's a tough guy and will get through this, but I really hope that everything gets worked out quickly, and these criminals are brought to justice :/

----------

_python_addict_ (11-15-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> I just called Ben via the number listed for the shop - confirmed all on their facebook page is real and accurate, and is not continued hacking attempts. He is going through a divorce, walked into the shop this morning to find a restraining order placed on him, and lots of animals missing. He stated will be putting up an itemized list of animals tomorrow with hopes of tracking down the people who did this. He asked everyone to keep an eye out for any of the animals known to be his, being sold by somebody else - especially once the itemized lists get posted. 
> 
> 
> Wow. This is painful. He said he's a tough guy and will get through this, but I really hope that everything gets worked out quickly, and these criminals are brought to justice :/


did you call him or is that a copy and paste from someone else?

----------


## jbean7916

> I just called Ben via the number listed for the shop - confirmed all on their facebook page is real and accurate, and is not continued hacking attempts. He is going through a divorce, walked into the shop this morning to find a restraining order placed on him, and lots of animals missing. He stated will be putting up an itemized list of animals tomorrow with hopes of tracking down the people who did this. He asked everyone to keep an eye out for any of the animals known to be his, being sold by somebody else - especially once the itemized lists get posted. 
> 
> 
> Wow. This is painful. He said he's a tough guy and will get through this, but I really hope that everything gets worked out quickly, and these criminals are brought to justice :/


Wow, I can't even imagine!!!

----------


## Anatopism

> did you call him or is that a copy and paste from someone else?


I just called and spoke with him, to confirm what's going on, and to offer some support :/

----------


## RoseyReps

Check the other thread too. Supposedly some employee says the "other owner" (exwife?) has all the animals in another secure location. Nothing was stolen etc, no cops or what have you. 

Perhaps this is all marriage drama? Her taking from him what she knows will hurt him the most, some of the staff liking her better or agreeing with her and helping? I don't know. Just speculating.

----------


## SugarFox03

Ok let's get some stuff straight. I work at Ben Siegel, I was there when everything "went down" and was subsequently fired via a FB post after being made to pack up and leave this afternoon. Yes, Ben and Stacey are getting divorced - it will be ugly, no doubt. Yes, the animals were removed from the shop. He knows who has them, as they are the part owner of the company, and they have every legal right to be in possession of those animals. No police report has been made on the missing animals. 

The animals are safe, they are being cared for. They will not be sold. They will not end up on the market, until all subsequent lawsuits over who-gets-what from the company and divorce. 

As of late this morning, Ben was the only person who had access to Facebook, as he blocked all his employees from Admin. 

Contrary to what he wants you to believe, nothing was hacked. Ben doesn't have the info to change the company website, so in order to stave off the rumors something was going on, he said it was hacked. Trust me, it wasn't. 

The speculation can end here. 

Thank you. 

Melody

----------

_decensored_ (11-16-2012),OhhWatALoser (11-14-2012),_Serpents_Den_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## swansonbb

Check out the other thread, or his FB page. It's marital.

----------


## bubblz

_Smh,.. after reading his post and hearing about the divorce his wife was the first thing that popped into my head. Divorces can get nasty, people change and or you really see who they are. It's messed up but I can see it happening,.. she went on a shopping spree. " I want these three rows right here, oh and over there oooo (shivers) those are his favorites". Like Cruella Deville or something walking through there._

----------


## adamsky27

If it was all a part of the divorce why would he state that they were stolen and tell people to be on the lookout for them?...

----------

_Andrew21_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## SugarFox03

As mentioned earlier on FB, Ben is having a mental breakdown, and needs help. The employees, his friends, and wife have tried very hard recently to get him some help, but he refuses - hence the pending divorce. Stacey has NOT gone on a shopping spree.

----------


## jbean7916

> If it was all a part of the divorce why would he state that they were stolen and tell people to be on the lookout for them?...


My guess is when you walk in and half your stuff is gone you assume theft. Maybe he just posted prematurely?

----------

_decensored_ (11-16-2012)

----------


## bwt501

> As mentioned earlier on FB, Ben is having a mental breakdown, and needs help. The employees, his friends, and wife have tried very hard recently to get him some help, but he refuses - hence the pending divorce. Stacey has NOT gone on a shopping spree.


I guess that explains his recent obsession with Wimpy.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

There are currently 127 users browsing this thread

so whens the last time you saw that?

edit 156....

----------

_adamsky27_ (11-14-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## RoseyReps

167....lol

----------


## doganddisc

> There are currently 127 users browsing this thread
> 
> so whens the last time you saw that?
> 
> edit 156....


Well we all now know how to get more views.  I can only imagine how many his FB page and website have.  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Huh well that all sucks. Sounds no fun at all, hope everyone involved gets everything resolved and walks away happy.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Valentine Pirate

> There are currently 127 users browsing this thread
> 
> so whens the last time you saw that?
> 
> edit 156....


No kidding. Real sad situation, seems like it's pretty tough for everyone

edit: 213

----------


## SugarFox03

Please everyone...take everything on the FB page with a grain of salt. Ben is now calling me out as doing "Special All Day Auctions" tomorrow and I have yet to speak with him about any of this. I think of Ben as a friend, more than a boss, and don't want to see him run the biz into the ground with his rantings. I can assure you, your info is safe, the animals are safe. Ben really needs help to get his mindset back - between the Oct 5 incident, and the divorce, he's been pushed over the edge. He's a powerful person, with tons of respect in the community, and for good reason. 

Please just use good judgement when reading the posts on FB. Don't be upset if the "special" auctions don't happen tomorrow. I've not formally been invited back to work. I love(d) by job, but feel I, and all the other employees, deserve better treatment than to be fired on a FB post.

----------

_Kinra_ (11-14-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-14-2012),_oskyle1567_ (11-14-2012),_wwmjkd_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

209...

still a lot of things don't make sense, everyones fired but melody is putting up auctions, but yet she said she was fired. The scattered brained posts, animals stolen but not, I honestly believe everything melody said, which if that is the case, I really hope he gets the help he needs.

253...

----------

Superjosh (10-02-2014)

----------


## therunaway

244 users browsing this thread...Wow.... Not only is this drama-fied, it's...odd...he just posted yesterday (I think) about being hacked, then all this happens. I'm not calling (Sounds Exotics or Melody) liars, it's just really hard to put two and two together here...Best of luck to Ben.

----------

_Capray_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## RoseyReps

I agree. Melody is making a lot more sense right now than he is, I have a lot of respect for Ben, and BSR, I hope he is able to continue after all of this. I hope he can get the help he needs as well.

Edit: Darn fast moving thread. I agree with OWAL. Oye...

----------


## jbean7916

295 people and it's taking FOREVER to load here at school!

I hope that all of this gets settled down and we get some actual answers here.

----------

_adamsky27_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## SugarFox03

He wasn't hacked. He doesn't have access to the website, so instead of saying "my wife posted..." he claims he's been hacked. 

I have no reason to lie. I have yet to speak to Ben about working tomorrow. I've called him twice, and sent a text as well. I know his phone was off most of the day. I'm letting things go tonight, and I will call him in the morning to find out what the f* is going on. 

I have no doubt he wants things to go back to normal, as I'm sure he cannot stand that his store isn't making him money right now. He just does not understand that the posts are hurting him - which is why I started doing damage control. 

Believe what you want. I cannot give everything in tiny detail - as I'm sure I'll be brought into some sort of lawsuit. 

Ben is crazy. He's f*ing brilliant, too. I guess everything comes with a cost.

----------

_decensored_ (11-16-2012),_Kinra_ (11-14-2012),_RoseyReps_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## RoseyReps

> He wasn't hacked. He doesn't have access to the website, so instead of saying "my wife posted..." he claims he's been hacked. 
> 
> I have no reason to lie. I have yet to speak to Ben about working tomorrow. I've called him twice, and sent a text as well. I know his phone was off most of the day. I'm letting things go tonight, and I will call him in the morning to find out what the f* is going on. 
> 
> I have no doubt he wants things to go back to normal, as I'm sure he cannot stand that his store isn't making him money right now. He just does not understand that the posts are hurting him - which is why I started doing damage control. 
> 
> Believe what you want. I cannot give everything in tiny detail - as I'm sure I'll be brought into some sort of lawsuit. 
> 
> Ben is crazy. He's f*ing brilliant, too. I guess everything comes with a cost.


Thank you for giving us what information you have. It is much appreciated. I'm sure I speak for a lot of us when I say it's hard to wrap our heads around it. Of course we want to believe Ben, he's the one we've had the most contact with. But everything you have said makes a lot more sense in my opinion. He is a very respected man, and if it turns out he needs some help, when the time comes he will be warmly welcomed again.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> He wasn't hacked. He doesn't have access to the website, so instead of saying "my wife posted..." he claims he's been hacked. 
> 
> I have no reason to lie. I have yet to speak to Ben about working tomorrow. I've called him twice, and sent a text as well. I know his phone was off most of the day. I'm letting things go tonight, and I will call him in the morning to find out what the f* is going on. 
> 
> I have no doubt he wants things to go back to normal, as I'm sure he cannot stand that his store isn't making him money right now. He just does not understand that the posts are hurting him - which is why I started doing damage control. 
> 
> Believe what you want. I cannot give everything in tiny detail - as I'm sure I'll be brought into some sort of lawsuit. 
> 
> Ben is crazy. He's f*ing brilliant, too. I guess everything comes with a cost.


I would just like to make a request that you keep us updated with what you can, since you seem to be the only one doing so. This community is close and would like to know whats going on, as we sit here hoping for good news (especially when it goes public like this)

this thread defiantly seems to be the go to, 352....

----------


## gopherhockey03

Someone posted this link on his FB account hence the hundred viewers to the thread! It sound's like this should have been handled A LOT differently... No sense to say all of this on FB I for sure will not be buying from BSR for awhile....

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Someone posted this link on his FB account hence the hundred viewers to the thread! It sound's like this should have been handled A LOT differently... No sense to say all of this on FB I for sure will not be buying from BSR for awhile....


While there was no need for this to go public, if he is having a break down, it's out of his control in a way. I wouldn't put this as a mark against him or his business, hell it could be a cry for help and this is how he decided to ask.

*edit* almost forgot, I saw it peak at 360

----------

BciJoe (11-14-2012),_Kinra_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## Anatopism

> 244 users browsing this thread...Wow.... Not only is this drama-fied, it's...odd...he just posted yesterday (I think) about being hacked, then all this happens. I'm not calling (Sounds Exotics or Melody) liars, it's just really hard to put two and two together here...Best of luck to Ben.


I don't know anything except what Ben said on the phone to me. I obviously can't tell you how much of anyone's story is true - I just called the shop and spoke with Ben and have only repeated what he said to me. I am over in Washington, which is pretty far removed from Florida to know anything factual.   :Smile:  Sounds like a bunch of marriage drama that sucks to be out in the open. I just hope people aren't making any more rash decisions, and stuff gets settled properly.

----------


## doganddisc

FWIW, if Ben is having a breakdown, what he needs right now is help.  Nobody is "above" having a mental illness and it is a crying shame that MI issues are looked down on so much in our society.  I hope Ben is able to get the help he needs.  Saying anything against BSR at this point would be counterproductive to the reptile community as a whole.

-off the soapbox-

----------

AmandaJ (11-14-2012),_Argentra_ (11-15-2012),BciJoe (11-14-2012),_Capray_ (11-14-2012),dr del (11-14-2012),foxoftherose (11-15-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (11-15-2012),visceralrepulsion (11-14-2012)

----------


## Capray

This is crazy...I just hope the snakes are unharmed when this blows over, or if it does.
Edit 369 WOW

----------


## SugarFox03

Why would he tell you over the phone anything different that what's being posted on FB? He doesn't know you from Adam, so he's going to keep up with the "I've been robbed" story. 

I will do my best in keeping everyone updated. I am only posting this because I would want to know what the hell was going on. I was a HUGE BSR fan before getting my job there, so I know where everyone is coming from. 

I don't blame anyone for not wanting to purchase from him, you'll get no hard feelings from me. Just understand at no point is anyone's information not safe or at risk of being unsecure.

----------

_Capray_ (11-14-2012),dakotadave50 (11-15-2012),_decensored_ (11-16-2012),_Kinra_ (11-14-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## gopherhockey03

I'm not taking a shot at his business, I got my first Ball from BSR and I love her to death and she was everything and more he said she was. But firing employees over FB, claiming people "stole" snakes and posting what he's posting on FB is not the right way to handle your business. I do hope things get resolved soon for everyone's sake cause he is a good guy.

----------

SugarFox03 (11-14-2012)

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

Thank you for keeping us updated, Melody.

----------

doganddisc (11-14-2012),Fila (11-14-2012),SugarFox03 (11-14-2012)

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

He has had a really tough year. The tragedy with the bug-eating contest, and Jerry Tresser stealing the monkey-tailed skink, and now this.  :Weirdface:

----------

_Chkadii_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> I'm not taking a shot at his business, I got my first Ball from BSR and I love her to death and she was everything and more he said she was. But firing employees over FB, claiming people "stole" snakes and posting what he's posting on FB is not the right way to handle your business. I do hope things get resolved soon for everyone's sake cause he is a good guy.


This doesn't appear to be some A* hole move, mental break down is what it is. When this is over, hopefully there can be some apologizing done and he can move forward.

so what was the peak? 370 something?

----------


## BciJoe

I don't think it is fair to speculate on his judgments based on his condition and the events that are occurring in his life right now. 
To comment and judge on what he may be doing or saying when you are not in his shoes, not going through a divorce, extreme changes in your life business, upheaval of all employees, etc., is simply silly and unfair. 

Maybe we should offer support in such a time... 

I'm not his best friend or anything like that but I know better than to judge and come to my own conclusions when I know nothing of a situation and haven't been in his shoes myself.

----------

_adamsky27_ (11-14-2012),AmandaJ (11-15-2012),_Anatopism_ (11-14-2012),_decensored_ (11-16-2012),h00blah (11-15-2012),_oskyle1567_ (11-14-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (11-14-2012),SlitherSister (11-14-2012)

----------


## reptileexperts

For those who are curious about the Jerry story Ben posted about it on Fauana a little over a month ago. . . 

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...d.php?t=354836 link so you don't have to search.

----------


## wendhend

This is all very unfortunate! Hopefully everything will be resolved soon, so all those animals won't suffer!

----------

BciJoe (11-14-2012)

----------


## SugarFox03

What animals are suffering?

----------


## Anatopism

> Why would he tell you over the phone anything different that what's being posted on FB? He doesn't know you from Adam, so he's going to keep up with the "I've been robbed" story.



Re quoting myself - 


> I just called Ben via the number listed for the shop - confirmed all on their facebook page is real and accurate, and is not continued hacking attempts. He is going through a divorce, walked into the shop this morning to find a restraining order placed on him, and lots of animals missing. He stated will be putting up an itemized list of animals tomorrow with hopes of tracking down the people who did this. He asked everyone to keep an eye out for any of the animals known to be his, being sold by somebody else - especially once the itemized lists get posted.


He never told me he was robbed, he said his animals are not where they should be, and informed me he was making an itemizes list - and to keep an eye open for any of these animals being sold. Just called to see if the FB comments were a hacking (he said they were not), and if what was going on with divorce and missing animals was true (he said they were gone, he did not specify if he did or did not know who did it). As already stated, I agree it sounds like relationship drama, and I never said I knew what happened, only what Ben himself told me on the phone  :Wink:

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> This is all very unfortunate! Hopefully everything will be resolved soon, so all those animals won't suffer!


I believe Melody when she says the animals are in a secure location and being cared for.  :Smile:  I think that right now it's the people involved who will need some TLC.

----------


## Kt21vkb

Geez! I understand everyone here is a reptile lover, but at this point we should all be wishing the best for Ben and all he is going through and will continue to go through for quite some time.  Concerns about the animals is further down the list for me.  Ben, You've been through a lot these past couple of months and I wish you well.

----------

_Anatopism_ (11-14-2012),BciJoe (11-14-2012)

----------


## Rogue628

Melody, thank you for letting us know what's going on. As soon as I saw the post about missing animals, I was going to share it, but something held me back. I'm glad to know that the animals are in a safe location and being cared for. Medusa and Satan (I believe that's the name of his evil burm lol) are my favorites and it would sadden me to know end to think something happened to them or any of their animals (yes I said their animals as I know the business was a partnership) during all of this. 

I don't know how long the marriage has had difficulties but I do know from experience that marital issues can cause people to change and have mental issues as I've been through it myself. I honestly do not care what caused the issues, but I do hope both of them remain strong through it. Regardless if Ben is having a breakdown or not, he does need someone to talk to, whether it be a counselor, a therapist, or a really good friend that can be a positive perspective. It would honestly be a good idea if both have some positive outlet while going through divorce. It can be horrible....not just financially, but mentally and emotionally as well. It took me years to get my head right after being left by someone who I had made my world and then have it shattered. Although Ben may be showing signs of breaking, he seems like a good guy and with a good head on his shoulders. He'll be able to pick up the pieces and move on, it just may take him a while. Sometimes it does. Until then, he'll need support and help from others and I truly hope he gets it. If Stacey is feeling the same, I wish her the same as well.

I do hope they don't squabble and fight too much over the animals and the business. Regardless of how it turns out in the end, it will do absolutely no good for either of them or the animals if the business gets run through the ringer, so to speak. I also do hope that some animals that he's attached to where left for him. It could be therapeutic for him to have them on hand and give him something to occupy his mind with. I'm going to assume both are hurting for whatever reasons and seeking revenge or doing something to hurt the other is not going to be productive at all. 

In closing, I wish them both the best. I have bought animals from Ben Siegel Reptiles and have been more than happy with my purchases. I have recommended BSR to many people because of my own animals. If I was inclined to buy another animal, I honestly would have no problem in getting another from BSR in the near future or anytime. I think it would do both of them good to see the business continue to do well despite their own problems with each other. I hope it gets settled peacefully. 

My apologies for rambling. I will have Ben and Stacey in my thoughts as well as the business. They've been a pleasure to work with and see through snakebytes and hope it continues.  :Smile:

----------

dakotadave50 (11-15-2012),SlitherSister (11-14-2012),visceralrepulsion (11-14-2012)

----------


## SugarFox03

Satan belongs to BHB, if I'm not mistaken.  :Wink:

----------

_Anatopism_ (11-14-2012),DooLittle (11-15-2012),sorazme (11-14-2012)

----------


## Anatopism

> Satan belongs to BHB, if I'm not mistaken.


Hehe, so does Snakebytes. I think there was some mistaken ID  :Razz:

----------

_adamsky27_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## rabernet

> Satan belongs to BHB, if I'm not mistaken.


The nickname? That's Kevin McCurley's Nick. Satan-Evil Morph God. Aka NERD. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rogue628

Bah

You're right. Sometimes I get the two confused. I've never bought anything from BHB but I have purchased a few animals from BSR this year  :Very Happy: 

I also watch snakebytes almost weekly. It must be because BHB and BSR are three letter acronyms and I get them confused. I'm dyslexic too. 

Sorry!!!!!!

I still meant everything I said, regardless of getting the business names confused.

----------


## RoseyReps

> The nickname? That's Kevin McCurley's Nick. Satan-Evil Morph God. Aka NERD. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I think he meant Satan the Burmese python, which melody confirmed was not one of bens snakes, but bhb.  :Smile:

----------

Rogue628 (11-14-2012),SugarFox03 (11-14-2012)

----------


## blackcrystal22

I wish only the best for Ben and the troubles going on in his life at this time. I'm sure things are hard for him, his wife, and his employees. 

To me, that doesn't validate anyone saying that any of the persons' involved are crazy. We are all human and all go through rough times.. unfortunately for them they live in a situation where their personal lives are more publicly shared than they may desire. 

Nonetheless no one should be chastising his business. BSR does good work, I have a strong and healthy gonyo from Ben and it has always been a pleasure working with him. Taking this situation and comparing it to his business is not valid.

----------

_Anatopism_ (11-15-2012),Kt21vkb (11-15-2012)

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> I wish only the best for Ben and the troubles going on in his life at this time. I'm sure things are hard for him, his wife, and his employees. 
> 
> To me, that doesn't validate anyone saying that any of the persons' involved are crazy. We are all human and all go through rough times.. unfortunately for them they live in a situation where their personal lives are more publicly shared than they may desire. 
> 
> Nonetheless no one should be chastising his business. BSR does good work, I have a strong and healthy gonyo from Ben and it has always been a pleasure working with him. Taking this situation and comparing it to his business is not valid.


I mostly agree with you, but Ben posted this stuff all over Facebook so the public sharing is all on him.

----------


## visceralrepulsion

I'm glad this thread has clarified hopefully much of where all this ensuing stuff on Facebook, etc, is originating from. Thanks Melody for stepping forward with what you can say. I've just heard about all of this in the last few hours and was very confused before.

I'd like to say a few things that may have already been said, but should be reiterated.

Let's note that going through a psychotic break, depression, or nervous breakdown, or all of them (which are not the same things, but can sometimes all occur at once on occasion), does not make one mentally ill for life. Ben, whatever he is going through, may likely be just temporary. Many people suffer from one/all of the above, and come out of it just as fine as before. Mental illness, or the aforementioned aren't logical, lucid decisions to act erratically. They aren't a choice.They just happen, due to a multitude of variables and factors that come into play, and anyone can be at risk.

I've been in some pretty bad situations mentally and feel for Ben on a deep level of empathy if this all is accurate, which it seemingly would explain a lot, and doesn't seem like a far cry from the truth if it for some plausible reason isn't. (Though I'm not calling anyone a liar, I'd just like to be clear that none of this is conclusive, undeterred, or set in stone evidence. So, I'd like to leave room for other explanations that MAY even vaguely be POSSIBLE).

Although I don't personally know Ben, or anyone involved, I truly hope Ben, Stacy, Melody, the animals, and everyone involved are not marred by any of the preceding events. Ben, being the main issue of this all, hopefully can get help if needed, and move on with his life and business to be productive and happy. We indeed all need to show our support for Ben and whatever the problems are, or that may arise from this. He is well known and liked throughout the community, and I think just a few kind words of support for "whatever he is going through recently" from a lot of us, could go a long way in his mental state, be it ill or just plain stressed due to all of this that has ensued from the previous issues. Though he likely would need professional help, hearing from all of his friends, family, fans, employees, business associates, and just downright general supporters from the community, can't hurt. Don't point the finger, call him mentally unstable, then say you support him. Just be there by saying "Hey Ben, I understand you're going through a lot right now with everything going on. Just want you to know I'm there for you, along with many others from the community. --Your pal, so and so." or something to the effect, basically. 

Thanks.

----------

Rogue628 (11-15-2012)

----------


## BrandiR

I'm about to commit blasphemy.  Wait for it...
I have no idea who Ben Siegel is.  I'm a one snake kind of woman, I'm out of the loop when it comes to the big shots.

But I do love me some Facebook drama, it's a guilty pleasure.  So I read everything there and here.  From what I gather, he's a serpent God...who 1) Fired all of his employees (via FB nonetheless, according to Melody up there).  And yet, people are BEGGING to fill those positions?
2) He is claiming a $250,000 "loss", but he knows where the animals are.  Yet, he puts out a FB APB on them?  And people are still "hoping you find the animals!"

I'm sorry for anyone who has drama, but there are always two (or more) sides to a story.


He's just a Guy.  DON'T drink the Kool-Aid, kids!  Just pour it out.

----------

_adamsky27_ (11-15-2012),_ewaldrep_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## RoseyReps

> I'm about to commit blasphemy.  Wait for it...
> I have no idea who Ben Siegel is.  I'm a one snake kind of woman, I'm out of the loop when it comes to the big shots.
> 
> But I do love me some Facebook drama, it's a guilty pleasure.  So I read everything there and here.  From what I gather, he's a serpent God...who 1) Fired all of his employees (via FB nonetheless, according to Melody up there).  And yet, people are BEGGING to fill those positions?
> 2) He is claiming a $250,000 "loss", but he knows where the animals are.  Yet, he puts out a FB APB on them?  And people are still "hoping you find the animals!"
> 
> I'm sorry for anyone who has drama, but there are always two (or more) sides to a story.
> 
> 
> He's just a Guy.  DON'T drink the Kool-Aid, kids!  Just pour it out.



He's just a guy. That doesn't mean he did any of this maliciously. If what melody says is true, he is going through a mental meltdown. You may not think that is serious, or real, but having been there when a relative cracked I can say with utmost certainty it is serious. We're giving him the benefit of the doubt that he is in fact going through this, and not just being a dbag, because of his long standing, and high standing, reputation. 

I will not be one who throws him under a bus until it comes to light he was acting fully aware and not under the effects of a breakdown.

He's just a guy. DON'T drink the hate-vodka. Just pour it out and grab some understanding ale.

If it turns out he was being malicious, by all means, go nuts.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (11-18-2012),_FoxReptiles_ (11-15-2012),h00blah (11-15-2012),_HypoLyf_ (11-15-2012),_Kinra_ (11-15-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-15-2012),rabernet (11-15-2012),_Wes_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## BrandiR

> He's just a guy. That doesn't mean he did any of this maliciously. If what melody says is true, he is going through a mental meltdown. You may not think that is serious, or real, but having been there when a relative cracked I can say with utmost certainty it is serious. We're giving him the benefit of the doubt that he is in fact going through this, and not just being a dbag, because of his long standing, and high standing, reputation. 
> 
> I will not be one who throws him under a bus until it comes to light he was acting fully aware and not under the effects of a breakdown.
> 
> He's just a guy. DON'T drink the hate-vodka. Just pour it out and grab some understanding ale.
> 
> If it turns out he was being malicious, by all means, go nuts.


Woah!  I wasn't in any way implying that he's being malicious!  My point is that from an outsider's perspective (and I made clear that I'm an "outsider"), he has what looks like a cult following.

Saying, "he's just a Guy," was my way of saying that no one should make assumptions either way, in his favor or against him, based on his name.

I am sympathetic to peoples' issues, mental or physical.  I didn't bring it up because it's alleged, not because I don't care.

The Kool-Aid thing, well that's just how I am.  I don't really have an explanation for that.

----------


## FoxReptiles

> He's just a guy. DON'T drink the hate-vodka. Just pour it out and grab some understanding ale.


Good advice!

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> Woah!  I wasn't in any way implying that he's being malicious!  My point is that from an outsider's perspective (and I made clear that I'm an "outsider"), he has what looks like a cult following.
> 
> Saying, "he's just a Guy," was my way of saying that no one should make assumptions either way, in his favor or against him, based on his name.
> 
> I am sympathetic to peoples' issues, mental or physical.  I didn't bring it up because it's alleged, not because I don't care.
> 
> The Kool-Aid thing, well that's just how I am.  I don't really have an explanation for that.


I can see how it would appear to be a cult following to a one snake lady, but that is not the case for most of us here.  :Smile: 

He is a well known and well respected member of the community. His story is getting more attention because he is so well known, but any other respected member of the community would receive the benefit of the doubt as well (at least, I would hope so).

He is not being given a pass because he is "famous" here, it's just because he's done right by a lot of people.

----------

_Anatopism_ (11-15-2012),_BrandiR_ (11-15-2012),wolfy-hound (11-15-2012)

----------


## BrandiR

> I can see how it would appear to be a cult following to a one snake lady, but that is not the case for most of us here. 
> 
> He is a well known and well respected member of the community. His story is getting more attention because he is so well known, but any other respected member of the community would receive the benefit of the doubt as well (at least, I would hope so).
> 
> He is not being given a pass because he is "famous" here, it's just because he's done right by a lot of people.



I completely understand, thank you for the explanation.

But what about all the people who lost their jobs?  Aren't they worthy of respect?  And maybe they didn't even really lose them. There is some speculation on the FB threads that they weren't really fired.

And what about the people questioning whether they will get animals they've paid for, who are being met with, "Lay off, you'll get them eventually!"

I'm sympathetic...to EVERYONE involved.  I guess that's what I'm saying.

----------

SugarFox03 (11-15-2012)

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> I completely understand, thank you for the explanation.
> 
> But what about all the people who lost their jobs?  Aren't they worthy of respect?  And maybe they didn't even really lose them. There is some speculation on the FB threads that they weren't really fired.
> 
> And what about the people questioning whether they will get animals they've paid for, who are being met with, "Lay off, you'll get them eventually!"
> 
> I'm sympathetic...to EVERYONE involved.  I guess that's what I'm saying.


I wonder some of those things too. As far as we know they did lose their jobs (according to the one employee who has posted here). I think it is very likely that people will get the animals they have paid for, but there will unquestionably be a delay.

This isn't how I would have handled things in Ben's shoes, but he's been under a lot of pressure. He had a customer die during a roach-eating contest earlier this year, and another customer take advantage of him by paying $100 for an animal worth $1000, and then never paying the rest.

And as others have mentioned, relationships can affect you deeply.

My personal opinion is that Ben is having a bit of a meltdown. He might change his mind about firing people at a later time, and he might not. I believe he will follow through with any purchases that have been made, but I personally would not purchase from him until all of this has calmed down. There's no telling how long the delay will be for those that have already paid for their animals.

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

I would like to extend my regrets and sympathies to the employees and other victims of what appears to be a very messy divorce situation. I hope that you guys get your job situation sorted out soon.  :Sad:

----------


## RoseyReps

Understood Brandi, just wanted to clarify the reasoning behind the support. People tend to give "big guys" more leeway and not jump to a side because of reputation. Once someone has the reputation of good guy, people WANT to believe them. They trust them, and the last thing anyone wants is to feel as if their trust was wrongly placed. That would be the cult like following you speak of.

The majority of people will admit once there is evidence one way or the other. There will always be those few, who will hold on to their cup of koolaid no matter how many tests come up positive for poison. It comes with the "fame", die hard fans etc.

I wasn't sure if you were not mentioning the possible breakdown because it was alleged, that you missed it, or that you didn't buy it. I apologize for jumping the gun on that. No matter how many times it happens, I never learn from the mistakes of assumptions. Hard headed I guess  :Razz:

----------


## RoseyReps

> I completely understand, thank you for the explanation.
> 
> But what about all the people who lost their jobs?  Aren't they worthy of respect?  And maybe they didn't even really lose them. There is some speculation on the FB threads that they weren't really fired.
> 
> And what about the people questioning whether they will get animals they've paid for, who are being met with, "Lay off, you'll get them eventually!"
> 
> I'm sympathetic...to EVERYONE involved.  I guess that's what I'm saying.


I'm slow and on my phone...y'all post too fast! Anyways...

Being sympathetic to everyone involved isn't easy. People want someone to blame. But sometimes, there isn't someone to blame. (Not saying ben didnt screw up, but if it comes to light he did in fact suffer and mental breakdown...well) do we blame stacey for leaving like she did? Ben for not getting help when he needed it?

Melody stated that the paid for animals will be shipped, possibly as soon as next week. The employees who lost their jobs might very well have them back soon. But maybe not, and that does suck. All of this blame game is a moot point until Ben admits to a breakdown. If he denys it, well there's a whole other thread on who is to blame for the crappy HR and CS.

I feel bad for everyone in this mess...the employees, the buyers, ben and Stacey. I just dislike people jumping on the blame wagon before evidence or facts are clear.

----------

_Anatopism_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

this thread proves just how much ppl really have nothing better to do with their time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_eatgoodfood_ (11-15-2012),_OctagonGecko729_ (11-15-2012),rms2005 (11-15-2012),wolfy-hound (11-15-2012)

----------


## OsirisRa32

> I'm slow and on my phone...y'all post too fast! Anyways...
> 
> Being sympathetic to everyone involved isn't easy. People want someone to blame. But sometimes, there isn't someone to blame. (Not saying ben didnt screw up, but if it comes to light he did in fact suffer and mental breakdown...well) do we blame stacey for leaving like she did? Ben for not getting help when he needed it?
> 
> Melody stated that the paid for animals will be shipped, possibly as soon as next week. The employees who lost their jobs might very well have them back soon. But maybe not, and that does suck. All of this blame game is a moot point until Ben admits to a breakdown. If he denys it, well there's a whole other thread on who is to blame for the crappy HR and CS.
> 
> I feel bad for everyone in this mess...the employees, the buyers, ben and Stacey. I just dislike people jumping on the blame wagon before evidence or facts are clear.


QFE

Melody (I consider her a friend...not to mention a very helpful animal/reptile lady) did lose her job...I don't want to say anymore than that...but I hope for everyone involved that this gets off the airwaves and dealt with privately and professionally. All I can ask is to think of everyone involved Ben, ex(?) wife, and all the employees caught in the middle who are now jobless in this already incredibly hard economic time.

----------


## visceralrepulsion

I did state I hope _everyone_ involved comes out of this unmarred. I'm not a cult follower, I'm just an empathetic human being, who having been through my own mental breakdowns, mental illness, and other tribulations has maybe more empathy for Ben than some might. Take the name Ben, replace it with Joe Schmoe, and you would no less have what I would inevitably say about anyone being said to be suffering mental issues that I don't personally know. As a community we should all want and try to preserve this passion, and the good people involved.

As for the issues regarding his business, liability, etc.- If Ben is in fact suffering a mental instability, he can't be held liable for much of, if any of this, until specified he is not delusional. And saying that if he suggests he isn't unstable he will get flack, is a bit off to me. Most anyone if suffering from such a mental breakdown that they experience psychosis, paranoid or other types of delusions, etc, often do not recognize they are actually experiencing said issue. Their actions or words are not always reliable either, as often someone with such an issue is not necessarily outspoken about what's actually going on in their head, just as we wouldn't feel the need to discuss our inner dialogue that we have with ourselves either. 

Right now all we can and are doing is speculating. That being said, we have to leave room to many, many possibilities.

----------

foxoftherose (11-15-2012)

----------


## foxoftherose

I've been through a fairly catastrophic mental breakdown before, and believe me, this is 'normal'. I can't say that I approve of his actions, but I definitely understand why he's acting the way he is. Sometimes, after a certain amount of pain and stress, you just lose all ability to make sound judgements and strike out at those close to you. I feel bad for everyone involved, and hope that this will be straightened out as soon as possible.

----------

_LotusCorvus_ (11-15-2012),Rogue628 (11-15-2012)

----------


## visceralrepulsion

We can't judge rational normal actions based on our own perception of a norm. His last post was pretty odd, from like 15 minutes ago. He may not think he's Darth Vader, on a mission to save Subway from the evil spell of the moonflower,....but he's seemingly not right to say the least.

----------


## visceralrepulsion

Well, just saw the admission of Bipolar I, this clears up a lot of things in all honestly. I mean that in no offense. Just mean he's ill, has likely always been ill, and will always be ill if this is the fact. Though he may see erratic to some, he's actually having not too odd of behavior if you consider he IS in fact Bipolar, as he has now stated himself. With medication people can lead a more normal life, but will always be ill essentially. This actually  relieves me deeply to see this revealed. Verily, I wish Ben luck in is life, and commend him for coming forward with this admission, because it is NOT easy to do, especially with the stigma mental illness carries in society, and while having your name big in an industry to boot. Cheers Ben. =]

----------


## MrLang

I'm willing to bet 100s of people gossiping about this publicly isn't helping the guy out.

That said, it became a somewhat public issue the second it was poured out on a Facebook page that the general public has access to.

Stay tuned and watch what happens. Let's keep the commentary on what we perceive to be someone's mental condition out of our wild, uninhibited forum string. 

Would you sit down at a table next to Ben and have this kind of conversation knowing that he can hear you? Chill out people. Go get a People magazine or something. I don't think 'reptile celebrities' deserve this kind of treatment via our commentary. It's simply not our business and it's, in my opinion, extremely rude.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-15-2012),_Anatopism_ (11-15-2012),_decensored_ (11-16-2012),wolfy-hound (11-15-2012)

----------


## CatandDiallo

I've just been sitting back and watching in freaking awe.

If this is a cause of his Bipolar I then I do believe that it is probably in his best interest to stay off the internet and go get some help, as the internet probably isn't helping right now.  Someone else should be in charge of doing damage control.  

I have no idea what else to say.

----------


## visceralrepulsion

> I'm willing to bet 100s of people gossiping about this publicly isn't helping the guy out.
> 
> That said, it became a somewhat public issue the second it was poured out on a Facebook page that the general public has access to.
> 
> Stay tuned and watch what happens. Let's keep the commentary on what we perceive to be someone's mental condition out of our wild, uninhibited forum string. 
> 
> Would you sit down at a table next to Ben and have this kind of conversation knowing that he can hear you? Chill out people. Go get a People magazine or something. I don't think 'reptile celebrities' deserve this kind of treatment via our commentary. It's simply not our business and it's, in my opinion, extremely rude.


No, you're right, I wouldn't have this conversation at a nearby table where Ben could hear me.....I'd walk up to the man, shake his hand, explain myself while talking to him like a the damn human being he is......just like I did in my personal message to him. People shouldn't be embarrassed, scared, or defensive of mental illness. If I heard he or anyone had cancer, or some other ailment, I'd offer my condolences and offer my empathy regardless of said illness or person aforementioned.

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## MrLang

> No, you're right, I wouldn't have this conversation at a nearby table where Ben could hear me.....I'd walk up to the man, shake his hand, explain myself while talking to him like a the damn human being he is......just like I did in my personal message to him. People shouldn't be embarrassed, scared, or defensive of mental illness. If I heard he or anyone had cancer, or some other ailment, I'd offer my condolences and offer my empathy regardless of said illness or person aforementioned.


With all due respect, I would find this to be quite rude. I have a relative that is mentally ill and I know for a fact that if you, as a complete stranger, came up to her and started trying to be polite in discussing her mental condition as you perceive it from a tidbit of third party information and speculation, she would literally spit in your face. The mental illness wouldn't be contributing to that action either, and she isn't inherently a _bad person_. Like my post suggests, I think as strangers we should mind our own business.

Again, you're totally entitled to doing your own thing, just offering a different perspective.

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

As an actual person with a few mental illnesses, I would not spit in your face. I would be somewhat confused if you walked up to me and offered your condolences out of nowhere, but if I was experiencing a breakdown, I would appreciate your sympathy.

With that out of the way, Ben Siegal made this a public matter by posting alarming things repeatedly on his Facebook pages. So yeah, I think we are justified in speculating here.

I am 26, and I take five medications every day to handle my mental illnesses. I see a psychiatrist regularly, but sometimes I still lose control of my thoughts and emotions, and to some extent, my actions. I am lucky to have a supportive husband, family, and friends. I am however, painfully aware of how difficult my mental illness can be for the ones I love.

If I had a huge breakdown in public, I would be surprised if nobody talked about it. I would be grateful to see people giving me the benefit of the doubt, as they are here for Ben.

Generally people are being respectful in this thread. They are concerned for Ben, and because we have no real way of getting the truth right now, we are speculating. It's because Ben is so well-known, and because he broke down in public. This isn't some gossip that a close friend started and we are all eagerly jumping on, this is a completely public matter that has hundreds of people confused and concerned. It's natural to want to talk about this and try to better understand what is happening.

----------

AmandaJ (11-15-2012),_Anatopism_ (11-15-2012),_Argentra_ (11-17-2012),OhhWatALoser (11-15-2012),_RoseyReps_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## wolfy-hound

Ben is a good person. He's done more for the reptile hobby than most ever will in their entire lives. He's a human being and as such, he deserves a little respect.

Saying how people expressing concern for him are somehow "drinking the Koolaid" and how you're enjoying it as Facebook drama is being a big ole jerk in my not-so-polite opinion. Ben has helped out thousands of people over many years, he's ALWAYS been there when I had questions, he's ALWAYS put himself out there to assist anyone, right down to a "noob" buying a $10 gecko.

THAT'S why people are concerned and willing to help or wanting to know that he's okay, that his animals are being cared for. Not because we're a "cult" and not because of some love of internet drama.

I'm really sorry that Melody lost her job, but if she worked for me and started posting how I was "mental" and had a "breakdown" and basically said I was lying and crazy and all that... I severely doubt I'd have her working for me. Even if he IS having a mental break(especially if it's a bi-polar episode), there's better ways to state things than coming online to say "Ben's crazy".  

That said, I do hope that things work out for ALL the employees(including Melody who I sincerely believe IS trying to make things smoother and explain for Ben AND the store AND the animals' benefit) and for all the customers who have paid for animals, for Ben AND Stacy.

----------

_adamsky27_ (11-15-2012),_Anatopism_ (11-15-2012),h00blah (11-15-2012),Lucille (11-15-2012),_RestlessRobie_ (11-15-2012),_satomi325_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## Don

It has become obvious that this is a very private affair that is being aired in public. Divorce, mental illness and the public airing of dirty laundry is a very sad affair. I hope that they can take their differences off-line and settle them in private where it should be handled.

----------

_CatandDiallo_ (11-15-2012),_Fidget_ (11-16-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-15-2012),_wwmjkd_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## BrandiR

> Ben is a good person. He's done more for the reptile hobby than most ever will in their entire lives. He's a human being and as such, he deserves a little respect.
> 
> Saying how people expressing concern for him are somehow "drinking the Koolaid" and how you're enjoying it as Facebook drama is being a big ole jerk in my not-so-polite opinion. Ben has helped out thousands of people over many years, he's ALWAYS been there when I had questions, he's ALWAYS put himself out there to assist anyone, right down to a "noob" buying a $10 gecko.
> 
> THAT'S why people are concerned and willing to help or wanting to know that he's okay, that his animals are being cared for. Not because we're a "cult" and not because of some love of internet drama.
> 
> I'm really sorry that Melody lost her job, but if she worked for me and started posting how I was "mental" and had a "breakdown" and basically said I was lying and crazy and all that... I severely doubt I'd have her working for me. Even if he IS having a mental break(especially if it's a bi-polar episode), there's better ways to state things than coming online to say "Ben's crazy".  
> 
> That said, I do hope that things work out for ALL the employees(including Melody who I sincerely believe IS trying to make things smoother and explain for Ben AND the store AND the animals' benefit) and for all the customers who have paid for animals, for Ben AND Stacy.


If you read further, then you saw that I explained what I meant.  
If you can read it again and not pick up that I meant no disrespect to anyone, then I concede.  I'm a big ole jerk.  At least to some.

----------


## wolfy-hound

I read your posts. I still think your initial post comes off as a jerk. Coming to a thread full of people who do know Ben, at least from dealing with him, or in person... and in essence saying "haha, you guys are a cult, I love drama" is at least insensitive, at worst baiting and trollish. 

I have a dear friend with bi-polar, and if Ben is bi-polar, then believing that he shouldn't be posting shows you don't "get" how bi-polar works. Most mental breaks don't allow the person to 'think' "Gee, this might look crazy".

----------


## BrandiR

> I read your posts. I still think your initial post comes off as a jerk. Coming to a thread full of people who do know Ben, at least from dealing with him, or in person... and in essence saying "haha, you guys are a cult, I love drama" is at least insensitive, at worst baiting and trollish. 
> 
> I have a dear friend with bi-polar, and if Ben is bi-polar, then believing that he shouldn't be posting shows you don't "get" how bi-polar works. Most mental breaks don't allow the person to 'think' "Gee, this might look crazy".


I apologize for sounding jerk-like and insensitive, sincerely.  I wasn't trying to be offensive, I really am new to the reptile world.  And the "following" did strike me as odd, as do a lot of things I don't understand.  It was explained to me, and I thanked the poster for the explanation.  

As for not understanding Bipolar Disorder, nope I sure don't.  That doesn't make me a jerk, it makes me not-a-psychologist-or-person-with-experience.  I specifically did not mention the mental illness because it was put out there by someone else, not by Ben.  If I had a condition, mental or physical, I would feel like it was MY place to disclose it as I see fit and to whom I see fit. 

Again, I am sincerely sorry if you were personally offended by anything I wrote.  I'm an honest person and people don't always agree with my views, but I pepper everything with my own brand of humor and I try to keep things light.

----------

_eatgoodfood_ (11-15-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-15-2012),wolfy-hound (11-16-2012)

----------


## adamsky27

It looks like his auctions were up today. Seems to be getting back to normal.

----------


## SugarFox03

One previous employee at this time, has gone back to working for BSR, and that is Tom Bailey. Tom is a great person, and I wish him well. I know he will be an immense help to Ben with keeping auctions going, and things flowing smoothly with the company. 

I have decided to part ways completely, even though I was asked to come back. I just think it's better to move on. No hard feelings at all, and I wish them all the very best.

----------

_decensored_ (11-16-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-16-2012)

----------


## cecilbturtle

Why would someone have to be bi-polar to freak out when such terrible things are happening in your life? I honestly think its a pretty crappy thing to throw that out there. Maybe I missed it when Ben made a press release out it but if he did not then why on earth are you assuming this? If he is or isn't it is completely disrespectful to discuss. It is not anyone's business to speculate about a person's mental state or well being. Obviously a lot of us care about what is going on but very few of us know the man. 

Ben, if you are reading this then you know you are loved and respected. You have an entire exotic animal loving community supporting you. That's pretty amazing! Some people go through hard times completely alone. We got you! 

Good luck
Luke

----------


## RoseyReps

> Why would someone have to be bi-polar to freak out when such terrible things are happening in your life? I honestly think its a pretty crappy thing to throw that out there. Maybe I missed it when Ben made a press release out it but if he did not then why on earth are you assuming this? If he is or isn't it is completely disrespectful to discuss. It is not anyone's business to speculate about a person's mental state or well being. Obviously a lot of us care about what is going on but very few of us know the man. 
> 
> Ben, if you are reading this then you know you are loved and respected. You have an entire exotic animal loving community supporting you. That's pretty amazing! Some people go through hard times completely alone. We got you! 
> 
> Good luck
> Luke



Ben put it out in public on Facebook that he was bipolar and taking meds but all of this made him go off. Just letting you know, not saying anything one way or the other.

----------

wolfy-hound (11-16-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (11-17-2012)

----------


## SylverTears

Wow. That's a lot of money's worth of animals, I hope they get returned asap!!!

I've been watching Ben Seigal's website for a while, hoping to purchase a male mojave or albino or a different ball python morph, but now I'm confused. I guess I'm going to have to wait a while..

----------


## cecilbturtle

> Ben put it out in public on Facebook that he was bipolar and taking meds but all of this made him go off. Just letting you know, not saying anything one way or the other.


Ah gothcya... see what happens when you don't read 10+ pages of in a thread? Boy is my face red.  :Embarassed: 

Still, I don't think many people without the disorder would have reacted much better.

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> Wow. That's a lot of money's worth of animals, I hope they get returned asap!!!
> 
> I've been watching Ben Seigal's website for a while, hoping to purchase a male mojave or albino or a different ball python morph, but now I'm confused. I guess I'm going to have to wait a while..


You should actually read the thread.

----------


## Braveliltoaster

I have just been sitting back and watching everything unfold and not passing judgement but something that sits wrong with me is on one of his auctions tonight (spider ball) a no name, no profile picture no info nothing bid on the auction to drive the price over Ben's retail price and then claimed to "just be trying to help him out".  It will be interesting to see how everything settles.  I guess as long as the animals involved in this whole mess are well cared for that is all that matters in the end.

----------


## angllady2

Everyone involved in this business has my deepest sympathy and condolences.  I'm pretty much going to leave it at that.  Ben, his wife, his employees, his customers, his close friends and not so close friends are all in my thoughts.  The last few weeks have been incredibly stressful for anyone and everyone connected to Ben and BSR.  It is my sincere hope that time will heal the wounds and allow people to get back some semblance of a normal life.

I wish you all the best.

Gale

----------


## adamsky27

> I have just been sitting back and watching everything unfold and not passing judgement but something that sits wrong with me is on one of his auctions tonight (spider ball) a no name, no profile picture no info nothing bid on the auction to drive the price over Ben's retail price and then claimed to "just be trying to help him out".  It will be interesting to see how everything settles.  I guess as long as the animals involved in this whole mess are well cared for that is all that matters in the end.



I didn't see that. I personally wouldn't buy one of his regular daily auctions. I'd rather get a quality, prime example of a morph from a breeder. Most of his auctions are pet quality and I'm all for that, they just don't fit into my plans. I hope he gets it all figured out soon.

----------


## SugarFox03

> I have just been sitting back and watching everything unfold and not passing judgement but something that sits wrong with me is on one of his auctions tonight (spider ball) a no name, no profile picture no info nothing bid on the auction to drive the price over Ben's retail price and then claimed to "just be trying to help him out".  It will be interesting to see how everything settles.  I guess as long as the animals involved in this whole mess are well cared for that is all that matters in the end.


Just an FYI...that animal in the store had a price tag of $350 - in fact I quoted someone that price on her the day we were all fired.

----------


## wilomn

> Ah gothcya... see what happens when you don't read 10+ pages of in a thread? Boy is my face red. 
> 
> Still, I don't think many people without the disorder would have reacted much better.


Sometimes it's a chore to get the info, but putting in the time does save on hoof-in-mouth ointments.

Whatever is happening is going to no matter what any of us think. If he's off his meds hopefully he'll go back on and level out. Sometimes life just sucks, which is WHY you should live, as far as I'm concerned, as much as possible, in the now, the moment. The ONLY promise ever made to you that will, as of now as far as I know, be kept, is that your ride WILL end. I'd rather enjoy my ride than not.

I hope Ben can enjoy his again too.

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (11-17-2012),_MarkieJ_ (11-17-2012)

----------


## cecilbturtle

> Sometimes it's a chore to get the info, but putting in the time does save on hoof-in-mouth ointments.
> 
> Whatever is happening is going to no matter what any of us think. If he's off his meds hopefully he'll go back on and level out. Sometimes life just sucks, which is WHY you should live, as far as I'm concerned, as much as possible, in the now, the moment. The ONLY promise ever made to you that will, as of now as far as I know, be kept, is that your ride WILL end. I'd rather enjoy my ride than not.
> 
> I hope Ben can enjoy his again too.


yes yes...I should have known better. I feel sheepish. Thanks for pointing out my obvious error in judgement.

As for the rest of your comment. Well said. Life is too short. Sometime making these mistakes is part of the ride that makes it tolerable. After all, how can you measure your highs if you don't experience the lows? And I know you know that we both have experienced the lowest of lows... makes you appreciate the middles more and the highs even more. Too bad all too often it takes that "dip" to see it that way.

----------


## BrandiR

> yes yes...I should have known better. I feel sheepish. Thanks for pointing out my obvious error in judgement.
> 
> As for the rest of your comment. Well said. Life is too short. Sometime making these mistakes is part of the ride that makes it tolerable. After all, how can you measure your highs if you don't experience the lows? And I know you know that we both have experienced the lowest of lows... makes you appreciate the middles more and the highs even more. Too bad all too often it takes that "dip" to see it that way.


Stop blushing and feeling sheepish.  When the "breakdown freak out mental issue" was initially posted here, it hadn't been posted on FB yet.  So, while he did eventually did post about it, people did jump to that conclusion.  Maybe that speculation is what prompted him to mantion it?

----------


## cecilbturtle

> Stop blushing and feeling sheepish.  When the "breakdown freak out mental issue" was initially posted here, it hadn't been posted on FB yet.  So, while he did eventually did post about it, people did jump to that conclusion.  Maybe that speculation is what prompted him to mantion it?


Regardless of when it was made public, I will admit I didn't read every comment completely. If I'm going to make a comment like that I should give the respect to read the entire thread. I would expect the same from everyone else. So sheepish I shall feel and apologetic I shall be  :Embarassed:

----------


## BrandiR

> Regardless of when it was made public, I will admit I didn't read every comment completely. If I'm going to make a comment like that I should give the respect to read the entire thread. I would expect the same from everyone else. So sheepish I shall feel and apologetic I shall be


I'm impressed.  People with gourds like yours usually try to get away with everything  :Smile:

----------


## wilomn

> I'm impressed.  People with gourds like yours usually try to get away with everything


Luke is alright. Used to be wound pretty tight, but he's got a better handle on life than a lot of people. Not a bad guy at all. (if you ask around, I almost NEVER say anything good about anyone, so pay attention)

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (11-17-2012),_Flikky_ (02-06-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (02-06-2013)

----------


## cecilbturtle

> Luke is alright. Used to be wound pretty tight, but he's got a better handle on life than a lot of people. Not a bad guy at all. (if you ask around, I almost NEVER say anything good about anyone, so pay attention)


Aww shucks  :Very Happy:

----------

